# Chicks dig the banjo.



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Are you kidding me?
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=GXcRI0BdioE


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

The way he detunes and comes back at that speed blows me away. Great playing!


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

D tuners used by Earl Scruggs 


Hamstrung said:


> The way he detunes and comes back at that speed blows me away. Great playing!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

That's a standard banjo technique and was done before Scruggs tuners came along. That's why they were developed.

But, that kid can shred.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

He's been posted and reposted on social media, that should secure his popularity for a while. 

Chicks DO dig the banjo. Of course, YOUR mileage may vary. ;-)

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

The only way chicks will dig _me _playing banjo is if I make one out of diamond encrusted chocolate.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Yeah, it's no fluke. This kid is very precise. A monster in the making?
http://youtu.be/TDtciFBtAuQ


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

As I'm to OP, I can derail my own thread.

This is worth a watch. It starts a little slow, but there is true virtuosity near the end IMO.

This is a wow clip for me.
http://youtu.be/lAEXH9DAH98


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

I saw that letterman vid a while ago. All those kids are pretty good but ya that little guy shreds a banjo.

I saw another vid of John 5 where he demonstrates a banjo roll. Really need to watch (and learn) that again its such a cool technique.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

I used to have a banjo, put it in the front seat of my car so I could park in the handicap space. Thanks, I'm here all week.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

I had one IN the house this week ...
http://www.soundclick.com/player/single_player.cfm?songid=13024554&q=hi&newref=1



WCGill said:


> I used to have a banjo, put it in the front seat of my car so I could park in the handicap space. Thanks, I'm here all week.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I picked one up at L & M the other day to noodle with and noodled very badly. Too bad that kid wasn't around, he could have given me a quick lesson.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I've toyed with the idea of a Guitjo/bantar/banjitar--you know the ones with a guitar neck--but there's always been something else to spend the money on instead.
But talented kid.
If I ever got a banjo I'd be playing blues on it--not bluegrass--but nowhere near as well as that kid.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Bella Fleck comes to mind when i think banjo. Does anyone know what Bella uses,is it a guitar-banjo tuned like a guitar or real


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

marcos said:


> Bella Fleck comes to mind when i think banjo. Does anyone know what Bella uses,is it a guitar-banjo tuned like a guitar or real


It's Béla, fwiw. Usually a five string banjo tuned to open G, sometimes another tuning which I forget, C maybe. He plays a variety of instruments though.

He's married to Abigail Washburn, herself a fine banjo player.

Peace, Mooh.


----------

